# Snow's on it's way!



## Waterwings (Mar 6, 2008)

Well, we're under a weather storm warning with snow coming in tonight. 4"-6" and possibly more. The entire state is supposed to get hit according to the latest weather report :shock: .

I know the roads will be slicker than snot, so I wonder how quick I can build a sled for these guys so I'll have some transportation, lol:


----------



## boathauler32 (Mar 7, 2008)

that storm is pn its way up here now to the northeast. they are callin for *2 to 4 INCHES OF RAIN!!!!!* The river in the front yard will be over its banks in no time


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 7, 2008)

Well, we're out of school today, but there's nothing on the ground except cold rain at the moment :roll:


----------



## BassAddict (Mar 7, 2008)

boathauler32 said:


> that storm is pn its way up here now to the northeast. they are callin for *2 to 4 INCHES OF RAIN!!!!!* The river in the front yard will be over its banks in no time



That thing you call a river by your house would be more accurately described as a drainage ditch..........................


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 7, 2008)

BassAddict said:


> boathauler32 said:
> 
> 
> > that storm is pn its way up here now to the northeast. they are callin for *2 to 4 INCHES OF RAIN!!!!!* The river in the front yard will be over its banks in no time
> ...



lol. Any lunkers hiding in that water


----------



## slim357 (Mar 7, 2008)

BassAddict said:


> boathauler32 said:
> 
> 
> > that storm is pn its way up here now to the northeast. they are callin for *2 to 4 INCHES OF RAIN!!!!!* The river in the front yard will be over its banks in no time
> ...


yea bass and the fish you catch are more accurately described as minnows


----------



## BassAddict (Mar 7, 2008)

slim357 said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> > boathauler32 said:
> ...




hehehe i refer to them fishlits


----------



## whj812 (Mar 7, 2008)

Im going fishing tomorrow snow rain or shine!!!!! Supposed to have 4-6 here too!!!


----------



## boathauler32 (Mar 7, 2008)

The river in front of the house is headwaters to the Peconic river, and I can officially say i have put the P in the Peconic (and so have you bAssaddict)...And thank you slim, I coundn't have said it better myself.

nope, no fish in there but pleanty of frogs and snakes, maybe a turtle if its a rainy spring and it wanders up here...


----------



## Jim (Mar 7, 2008)

boathauler32 said:


> The river in front of the house is headwaters to the Peconic river, and I can officially say i have put the P in the Peconic (and so have you bAssaddict)...And thank you slim, I coundn't have said it better myself.
> 
> nope, no fish in there but pleanty of frogs and snakes, maybe a turtle if its a rainy spring and it wanders up here...



how about crawfish and minnows?


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Mar 7, 2008)

4 1/4 inches here so far... expecting quite a bit more tonight And we were the only school around that went to school today Did finally get sent home at 1:30. :twisted:


----------



## boathauler32 (Mar 7, 2008)

nope, no crawdads live on the island, if they did i'd be a happy guy. gotta go a couple miles down the river to start to find baitfish. it will occasionaly dry up for a week or three during the height of the summer


----------



## Popeye (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm so jealous of you guys. We MIGHT get 1-2" tonight and then we are supposed to warm up to the (gasp) 40's


----------



## Cracker (Mar 7, 2008)

pretty warm here today. Had to mow the yard after work today, grass is growing


----------



## mtnman (Mar 7, 2008)

They are saying we are suppose to get up to 12-16 inches by Saturday night. Sounds like fishing weather to me. Ill be on the water buy 7am tomorrow and the walleye will hopefully be biting still. We have picked up about 6inches since noon today. LET IT SNOW, LET IT SNOW, LET IT SNOW! 
YOU GOTTA LOVE IT!


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Mar 7, 2008)

I think if it snows anymore that I will hang myself with my Stren Super Braid.


----------



## Popeye (Mar 7, 2008)

GREAT NEWS!!! I heard they changed our forecast. Now they are saying 3-6" Lake Effect Snow!!! Just hope it stays cold.


----------



## whj812 (Mar 7, 2008)

Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund said:


> I think if it snows anymore that I will hang myself with my Stren Super Braid.



Thats great!!! LOL


----------



## boathauler32 (Mar 8, 2008)

I HATE THE @#$%'*& SNOW!!! it means no fishin round these here parts...


----------



## Popeye (Mar 8, 2008)

SNOW!!  , Woke up and looked out my window and...

NO SNOW!!!    

They still say 1-3" for today. But really good news is thay say freezing or below through Monday


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Mar 8, 2008)

Woke up and still snowing here... 10 inches so far with 3-5 more predicted for the rest of the morning... :lol:


----------



## Popeye (Mar 8, 2008)

Little teeny tiny dusting so far but the air is filled with the sounds of snow flakes crashing to the ground.


----------



## pbw (Mar 8, 2008)

8)


----------



## Jim (Mar 8, 2008)

Got a little rain...thats about it!


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 8, 2008)

Started snowing finally around 5:30pm yesterday. Still snowing this morning, windy as heck too. Looks to be about 1' deep but hard to tell with the drifts. I'll know better as soon as I go out and sweep the snow off of the boat cover that looks like it's about to collapse. :shock: . Supposed to continue snowing till around noon today.

Edited for Update: Here's a pic I just took from the upsatirs window. Used the zoom, and it's grainy due to taking it through the window screen. A little blurry due to the cold wind blowing on me :shock:


----------



## mtnman (Mar 8, 2008)

Weather men are loosers! We didnt get much more than 6" and we got all that yesterday. They are still saying 4-8 inches today and more tonight but ill beleive it when I see it. My luck it will be all freezing rain!


----------



## Jim (Mar 8, 2008)

Your dogs are loving it waterwings!


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 8, 2008)

Jim said:


> Your dogs are loving it waterwings!



I went outside last night to do one last check on their water and the oldest one (on the right) was sleeping in the snow. I picked him up (70lb dog) and put him in the doghouse. He came right back out and laid down again, lol. :roll: . When I looked out thw window this morning he was in the doghouse. Maybe the wind disturbed him last night.


----------



## pbw (Mar 8, 2008)

WWWWWWWWWWWAAAAAAAA


I'm bored dang snowed in.


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Mar 8, 2008)

PBW get out and enjoy it :lol: We sure don't get it very often... couple of pics from my place and the kids:


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Mar 8, 2008)

I just got 6 inches in 4 hours. I live in Toronto, Ontario. Canada. We are getting hit pretty hard right now.


----------



## pbw (Mar 8, 2008)

I would get out and enjoy it but i dont have a sled 

I've cleaned up the basement, worked on my old outboard... Now I'm on ebay


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Mar 8, 2008)

pbw said:


> I would get out and enjoy it but i dont have a sled
> 
> I've cleaned up the basement, worked on my old outboard... Now I'm on ebay



LOL.. I picked up two sleds for 5 bucks at wal-mart before that last snow that turned to ice... it was a dud for sledding, but this one was great. My son had enough after the fort building and took a nap this afternoon, but I took my daughter to the flood wall by falls of the ohio and had a blast! By the way cool motor you picked up!


----------



## asinz (Mar 8, 2008)

You guys are lucky (I guess) all we get here is a few flurries.


----------



## mtnman (Mar 8, 2008)

I spoke to soon earlier. Its 16 degrees and we are getting pounded right now with blizzard like weather. The snow is pouring down with about 40 mph winds. The roads are terrible and im lovin every minute of it!


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 9, 2008)

Supposed to be 45* today. I'm hoping it'll melt some stuff so I don't have to shovel the drive :shock:


----------



## pbw (Mar 9, 2008)

Waterwings said:


> Supposed to be 45* today. I'm hoping it'll melt some stuff so I don't have to shovel the drive :shock:



Save thought here!


----------

